# A few of my wife...



## shadowlands (May 1, 2019)

I shot these a few years back when I was first starting out. Thought I'd share a few...


----------



## The_Traveler (May 1, 2019)

Nice pictures but the second illustrates a common issue with relatively short focus lenses being used for full length portraits.
There is a markedly different perspective from shoulder height to feet height.

NB, we are looking across at shoulders and head and down at the tops of her feet.
A longer focal length lens would minimize this kind of perspective issue.


----------



## shadowlands (May 2, 2019)

The_Traveler said:


> Nice pictures but the second illustrates a common issue with relatively short focus lenses being used for full length portraits.
> There is a markedly different perspective from shoulder height to feet height.
> 
> NB, we are looking across at shoulders and head and down at the tops of her feet.
> ...


These are from back in 2013 or 2014 when I was first practicing with portraits. Just sharing because I finally located these files and I'm happy I did.


----------



## shadowlands (May 2, 2019)

My technique, skills, etc... weren't tuned in yet, when I shot these. I just think my wife's beautiful and I'm sharing these images from a few years back.
They were missing in my PC forever. Ha! Finally found them.


----------



## Donde (May 4, 2019)

Nothing wrong with thinking your wife is beautiful and wanting to show her off.


----------



## shadowlands (May 9, 2019)

Donde said:


> Nothing wrong with thinking your wife is beautiful and wanting to show her off.


 I appreciate it!


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2019)

I remember back when you posted DHS, it was probably at my peak of participation in this forum. It was not too long after you had arrived here as I recall that these were posted. I'm glad you finally re-located the files.


----------



## shadowlands (May 13, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I remember back when you posted DHS, it was probably at my peak of participation in this forum. It was not too long after you had arrived here as I recall that these were posted. I'm glad you finally re-located the files.


Thanks Derrel. I am glad as well. I was mad at myself for misplacing files. But I dug around external hard drives, etc... and boom!


----------

